# SA Metro Yellowfin Whiting



## Guest (Nov 16, 2013)

Conditions were good today and I managed to get out of the house mid morning for a fish. The YFW should be here as despite the lack of reports, it is warm enough and quite late in the year for them to show up. I headed out in my Yak off a metro beach and anchored near the sandbank about 30m offshore. With some wind assistance I cast my bait onto the sandbank and waited. 5 min later I had a good hit and had a fish pulling some drag. After a few short runs a 30cm+ YFW graced the yak. Managed another 3 from the school before they scattered. I relocated to another sandbank and slowly started to put together a bag. Size was great with most fish around 32cm to 34cm. I threw back anything under 30cm today. Managed my bag in under 90min with the biggest going 39cm. Topped up the bag with a pair of squid and a mullet. With a total weight of over 6kg this was one of my bigger bags of whiting.

Was great to finally get onto a good bag of fish and start off the YFW season


----------



## Penno (Dec 2, 2005)

G


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Thats a great bag there mate.. You using a sounder? I always find it difficult finding a sand patch out metro brighton way when the waters not clear. My mother inlaw walked brighton this morning and said the water was glass!


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

39 cm? You sure it wasn't a KGW with jaundice? :lol:


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Calamari rings and whiting fillets, all up need is a beer and some sport and you're set.
Top bag of fish.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Good one Kelvin, if yfw are there your the man to get them.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Some sweet eating in that catch Kelvin


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well done kelvin
great catch


----------



## canaryfisher (Dec 30, 2012)

Squidley said:


> 39 cm? You sure it wasn't a KGW with jaundice? :lol:


My dad has caught 41 cm yellowfin whiting before up on moreton bay.. You can get pretty big yellowfin.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Great report Kelvin, good to see you have found some finally. The weather has been pretty average of late, so good to see you managed to get out of the water (and out of the house too). 39 cm =  not to mention a nice bag weight! Managed a similar bag weight on the weekend with snook, unforntunately it wasn't YFW  
Cheers
Bob


----------



## Buckle1989 (Apr 25, 2012)

Top bag mate!
Just wondering what bait you use? Great to see them on the chew!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Geoffw said:


> Good one Kelvin, if yfw are there your the man to get them.


True. I think Ive been reading Metro reports like this from Kelvin forever. Or at least since he joined. Hes pretty dialed.


----------



## claudiorc1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow fantastic!!! Well done mate!


----------



## claudiorc1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow fantastic!!! Well done mate!


----------



## Sthswell (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow nice job, that's what I wanna get me :lol: can't wait to get in the sea. 
I know you probably don't want to say but what metro beach? You using bait or lures? Cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

South Metro, but give it a week or two and the fish will be everywhere
Caught on bait


----------



## Sthswell (Nov 20, 2013)

Cheers kelvin, should work out nice I have a week off start dec. hoping for some nice weather. 
You use poppers or sp? Any help on type hook size etc would be great. Thanks again


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

Live worms, all the good metro tackle stores will have beach or tube worms. Light braid, graphite rod, light fluorocarbon leader. If from the yak, use a tiny split shot or no sinker and cast with the wind. Use polaroids and you will see the schools of fish as dark moving shadows on the sand, or flashes if they are feeding. If from the beach use as light a sinker as you can get away with. I use a 13 foot rod when wading. Off the yak any bream luring outfits will work well. Size 6 or 8 longshank, baitholder, longshank baitholder or fine wire worm hook. I don't like circles for YFW but others use them successfully.

Saw a few fish caught on popper and I have caught them on gulp sandworm before but you will only get them on lure if they are hungry and schooled up tight and even them about 1 on lure to 4 on bait. When they are spooky you will have to present a live bait infront of the school multiple times without spooking them just to get the bite.


----------



## Sthswell (Nov 20, 2013)

Cool thanks again for the advice, it's great people are still willing to help newcomers. 
Now to give it a go in a few weeks. 8)


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sthswell said:


> Cool thanks again for the advice, it's great people are still willing to help newcomers.
> Now to give it a go in a few weeks. 8)


I agree 
Thanks kelvin


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice haul.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Great work, as normal Kelvin.

Steve


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Your consistancy never surprises me Kelvin


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't think you ever go home without a good feed Kelvin! Well done again.


----------



## Wedge (Dec 4, 2012)

Excellent effort Kelvin.
Now I will have to redouble my efforts and get over your way again.

Cheers
JeffG


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

That's a great haul of fish.You seem to consistently get a good feed from your patch.I think what you and the some of the other metro yakkers achieve along a pretty busy stretch of coast really shows the beauty of kayak fishing.Well done.


----------



## Tim71 (Nov 27, 2013)

Kelvin that is a superb haul I am salivating!
I am a new comer so this question may be an old one. Do you drift or throw out the pick? I know those yellowfin respond well to moving bait
Cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

I anchor but will move frequently to find the school.


----------



## slats11 (Nov 5, 2013)

Great stuff Kelvin, thats a bag that would puff my chest out for about a month! I bought a top notch ultra-light Shimano combo like you described before i got my yak with the dream of popping/luring Yellowfin from shallows, but the lure of heading out to the sand patches chasing KG's on slightly heavier gear now I'm on the water has been to strong. Chase one or the other or both? You have given me much to ponder mate...but again well played.


----------

